# First afghan done!!



## majiksummer (Sep 13, 2012)

I finished my first afghan :sing: I used lion brand homespun thick n quick yarn in lagoon and pearl. I taught myself how to crochet from youtube videos but I've only made one scarf before starting this blanket and I'm so happy with how it turned out. The edges even turned out straight! Lol my scarf was all over the place on the edges :facepalm:


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

Good job Majik! I like your color choice, and it looks so squishy comphy!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Well done, Majik!! Congratulations! You should be proud!!


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Nicely done!!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Lovely work!


----------



## majiksummer (Sep 13, 2012)

Thank you! My grandma tried to teach me how to crochet when I was just a little girl and I wished I had actually payed attention but there's no time like the present to learn! 
And it did turn out so squishy and cuddly, it's almost plush feeling!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

That's a wonderful accomplishment. What pattern did you use?


----------



## majiksummer (Sep 13, 2012)

I didn't really use a pattern, it's done completely in shell stitch. Once I got to where I wanted the center to be I just reversed and repeated my color changes back out to the edge and then googled how to finish the last row so it'd be straight. :ashamed: I'm still not very good at reading patterns, all the abbreviations confuse me and I'm never sure I'm quite doing it right, I think that the patterns will start to make more sense as I get more familiar with the stitches though.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

The colors are lovely!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Very nice job Majiksummer! Welcome to The Fold. I look forward to watching your progress.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

congratulations! Lovely work!


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Very cool colors! Very cool pattern too!!! :thumb:


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Majik - I crochet all sorts of things without a pattern. I actually have trouble reading patterns and I've been crocheting forever. So go with the flow! Eventually it can be useful to learn. I'm learning (slowly) to read knitting patterns - something I never thought I could do...but I'm learning!

I think the most important thing is to have fun.  There is no right way or wrong way - we get play with fiber and have fun and be creative. And you did a really nice job!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I love it, awesome job! What a soft comfy looking treasure gifted by your hands. One Thanksgiving, each family member, which included lots of extras that year, took turns being thankful for something. By the time it got to me, each person had covered the main criteria, something hit me. I am most grateful every day for my hands....they seldom tire and can work all day. We focus on so many things that we sometimes don't realize just how lucky we all are to have such talented hands like yours! What a great project you made so soon!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

looks really cozy !!!!! What a great accomplishment !


----------



## cristy (Feb 20, 2010)

It's Beautiful


----------

